# Fun Muzzy hunt



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

I would like to start by saying thank's to Moose Hollow who was in the Mountain's with me for a week. I diddn't get the record book buck like i would have like to but the time we spent looking, hunting and laughing made it one great time. We spent time helping a dad and uncle of a kid who was trying to fill his tag, and between the misses and missfires, even though we didn't get him one on the ground the fun we showed them they could have with someone they just met, especialy the guff Moose gave the poor kid about his troublesome gun" which i finaly let him use mine" gave them such a good feeling in their newly met friends and the laugh's we shared about the misses and the missfires, was what would be the the things they will remember! The same goes for us, it was a great hunt! Thanks Moose Hollow, it's been great to be your friend for all these years. By the way! You owe me a bottle of Bourbon you lush.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job! Sounds like great company and you had a good time. Really sounds like some great stories between the lines.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats coydog! Thats good you guys got out and had a great time. That buck should be good eatin'!

MooseHollow is cool guy for sure.. We've had a hard time hooking up this year, but the best is yet to come.  

Bourbon eh? I used to.... -O>>-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a real blast of a time in the mountains. Glad you tried to get the kid onto something and he will always remember it. Even if he didn't use the tag. We need more guys like you out in the field.

Congrats on a fine hunt and success added as a bonus.


----------

